# Alpine CDA 7990 New in the Box



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

At finals Scott Welch mentioned to me I needed to find a 7990. He also said good luck.
A couple weeks passed and I made a call to Bob Morrow asking him to keep this unit on the radar. With in 1 hour he called me back with some great news. He found a 7990 new in the box at one of our HAT dealers. 
Well here it is.. What a gem !


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! When can we expect to see it in the Classifieds?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It is going into my dash over this winter. I am not selling it.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> It is going into my dash over this winter. I am not selling it.


I don't blame you for not selling it , some things once gone never come back , specially one BNIB 

Them chicklets .... got me drooling 

Cheers .... Vin


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Greg, you are a lucky man. Those units are so hard to come by, especially new. I have one sitting at the house but the LCD screen is no longer working, bummer. If you know of anyone with spare/replacement LCD screens, let me know. I also see an Denon DCT-1 in the background.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benzc230 said:


> Greg, you are a lucky man. Those units are so hard to come by, especially new. I have one sitting at the house but the LCD screen is no longer working, bummer. If you know of anyone with spare/replacement LCD screens, let me know. I also see an Denon DCT-1 in the background.


Mr Larry, we have our radar on in search of a replacement screen for you. Welch mentioned to me you had a unit with a bad display. Never know what we may find when speaking to reps.
The Denon is for Scott.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice find. It's really a shame that Alpine no longer provides replacements for the biolite display which is bound for failure in any 7990 it seems. For being such an expensive head unit and flagship of the line, it's their Achilles heal it seems


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SUX 2BU said:


> Very nice find. It's really a shame that Alpine no longer provides replacements for the biolite display which is bound for failure in any 7990 it seems. For being such an expensive head unit and flagship of the line, it's their Achilles heal it seems


You are very correct about the replacement face. If Alpine was to make a run of replacement displays for these units , I am sure it would be a made dash on orders.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> The Denon is for Ben.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow greg that baby is absolutely sweet. Let me know how much of a diffeence u can tell after installing it in your ride this winter. Sweet!!


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

One of the best looking head units ever made! Super nice score.


----------



## Nakamichi Head (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful piece! Even the DC to DC is stunning! Nice find!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

gumbeelee said:


> Wow greg that baby is absolutely sweet. Let me know how much of a diffeence u can tell after installing it in your ride this winter. Sweet!!


AI-Net will enable the head units volume control during optical operation. That is the only reason to remove the INE-W957HD. I really like the flexibility of my current head unit and quality of the build.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> AI-Net will enable the head units volume control during optical operation. That is the only reason to remove the INE-W957HD. I really like the flexibility of my current head unit and quality of the build.


Got'cha for some reason i thought the w957hd had ai-net, should have known better, none of alpines newer units have ai-net.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Well, it is not new in the box anymore.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Give us a review. How does it sound? Is it part of a new install or upgrade?


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm jealous, looking to trade? Just saying. lol.....


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ha, Mr Larry if I had two, one would be yours.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Give us a review. How does it sound? Is it part of a new install or upgrade?


He told me the sound was an amazing upgrade from the w957 he had. Basically everything is better, but i will let him tell u. All i know is i am JAELOUS!! Greg is a great guy, glad its in his ride with his set-up!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Give us a review. How does it sound? Is it part of a new install or upgrade?


The low end detail improved and the over all sound changed. The low end extension was improved. The over all sound seems a bit warmer than the 957HD.
A couple of changes have been made to the system. The sub was swapped out a couple weeks ago. Still had an issue with low end extension . Swapped out the head unit and all seems to be better now.
Amps will be changed next.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I owned one once. I wish the display wouldn't eventually go out on them and that they had decent iPod/iPhone controls. 

Gorgeous head unit though, in looks and sound!


----------

